# iPad



## timcuk

Hi

I bought a Wifi + 3G iPad last year in the UK and am moving shortly to Tokyo.

Does anyone know if Softbank or any other providers offer a sim only (mini Ipad sim) plan that I can purchase when I'm out there so I can make use of 3G?

I've taken a look at their website but cannot seem to see mention of it?

Many thanks
Tim


----------



## Joppa

timcuk said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought a Wifi + 3G iPad last year in the UK and am moving shortly to Tokyo.
> 
> Does anyone know if Softbank or any other providers offer a sim only (mini Ipad sim) plan that I can purchase when I'm out there so I can make use of 3G?
> 
> I've taken a look at their website but cannot seem to see mention of it?


If your iPad is unlocked, then you can buy a micro SIM card from b-mobile and pay 5280 yen/month (there are also 6 months and 12 months plans) for unlimited internet. They use DoCoMo 3G network. They are currently the only supplier of micro SIM for unlocked iPads bought outside Japan. SoftBank are exclusive supplier of iPads in Japan and all their sets are locked. They can supply micro SIM, but only for owners of SB iPads.
b-microSIM????????? | ??????????????????? (in Japanese only)


----------

